

Why Zuckerberg ignores the press (from yesterday's Facebook / YC event) - pk
http://pktck.posterous.com/trip-to-facebook-hq

======
norswap
Referred passage :

\\\ The Q&A was followed by a barbecue on their lawn. At one point I found
myself chatting in a group with Zuckerberg. Someone asked him if he was
planning to see the Facebook movie. He said he wasn't sure -- he was there
when Facebook was created and it wasn't all that exciting; mostly a lot of
coding and Red Bull.

He also said that he makes it a personal policy not to read press about
Facebook -- something like, "Sometimes the press will be saying great things
about you while you know you're making mistakes, and other times they'll be
saying bad things when you aren't really doing anything differently. It just
goes in cycles. We have to trust our internal compass for what we should be
doing, and make sure to always listen to our users." //

imho very wise of him (to ignore the press) tough I would definitely watch the
movie

~~~
paulgb
I couldn't imagine having a movie made about me and not watching it. Even if I
didn't approve of it, my curiosity would get to me eventually.

------
endlessvoid94
> One option he proposed is for companies to come work at the Facebook office
> for a few days next to the API team so they could get help and give input
> during development.

All things considered, that's pretty awesome. That shows a complete good-faith
approach to doing business. As much as people say Zuck is a dick, this is a
really cool idea. Everybody wins.

~~~
brlewis
I disagree. Everybody wins only if the API team fixes everything that leads to
a request for help, and documents everything they find themselves giving input
on. An open forum is the only guaranteed way to be sure everybody wins.

And I respect their API team a lot, especially for the changes made since the
FriendFeed acquisition.

~~~
endlessvoid94
I see what you mean. There are always things that could go wrong. The API team
not fixing the requests isn't really Zuck's fault (maybe a hiring problem or a
vision problem). But it doesn't seem like he's inviting them in to steal their
ideas or anything of that nature.

He just wants good, honest collaboration that helps both parties.

------
robryan
The movie would probably be a good laugh for the people close to Facebooks
creation given how overdone it seems to be in comparison to the responses the
people involved have given.

------
bconway
I couldn't agree more. One company I was involved with veered into the public
space, and there's nothing the press loves to rip apart more than anything
associated with state government (never mind that that the product hadn't
launched yet, nor had anyone writing about it actually used it). It was a
learning experience.

